# WinAmp2.91 Plugin zum Dateikopieren



## TheNBP (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Kennt jemand ein Plugin für Winamp 2.91 mit dem es möglich ist eine Kopie des aktuell abgespielten Songs auf Knopfdruck in ein extra Verzeichnis zu kopieren?

Der Sinn des ganzen ist es das ich mir auf diese Art und Weise MP3 CDs fürs Auto zusammenstellen möchte.

Eine Andere Möglichkeit wäre noch wenn es ein Programm gäbe das den Inhalt einer kompletten Winamp kompatiblen Playlist in einen beliebgen Ordner kopiert.
Diese Playlist könnte man über die Bookmark Funktion von Winamp noch recht kompfortabel erstellen.


----------



## axn (23. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag!

Sowas?

Grüße

axn


----------



## TheNBP (16. Oktober 2004)

Hoppla, hab da ne ganze (lange) Weile nicht mehr nach dem Thread geschaut... ....wollte mir gerade mal wieder ne CD zusammenstellen. 

Das Plugin ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.

Thx, (wenn auch etwas verspätet *g*)


----------

